# went shopping today, didnt buy anything because...



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

So I made my mind to buy a setup made by Nitro Team board (after being torn between this and the burton custom, without trying either), boots Nitro Team or Select/Northwave Legend/Salomon F22 or F20/Burton Ruler.

Nitro team and select: there was no in my size, but I could feel they were a bit bulky and heavy. Solid material and wellmade, but a bit too heavy. The guy pushed me to try the Thirtytwo Lashed FastTrack and I was blown away how light and solid looked. I tried to wear it, BUT i couldnt even slip my foot inside, as there IS NO LEASH behind, the leash you usually pull when pushing your foot inside!!! the guy had not noticed it before, so he didnt know what to say. Did you know this? why is that?

I went in a second shop, where I tried 2 sizes above my shoe-size and they were both too small. I tried Thirtytwo Lashed FastTrack again, but this time the guy opened it more, so I could enter and it was small. Then I tried the Salomon F22, and it was also a great boot, but not as much as the Thirtytwo. It was small as well. And it was 11-11,5, while my shoe size is 43, uk 9 and US 10...

Also, I asked about the board and the guy definitely said that Custom and nitro Team are not comparable, and that Custom is waaaaaaaaaaay better.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

moreover, I noticed that the internal liner at nitro boots is somehow attached to the boot, making the removal quite difficult, while I thought that spending so much money the internal boot would obviously be easily removable


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

way to feel it out and not buy the 1st thing offered to you


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

lorcar said:


> moreover, I noticed that the internal liner at nitro boots is somehow attached to the boot, making the removal quite difficult, while I thought that spending so much money the internal boot would obviously be easily removable


The attachment of the liner to the boot is supposed to mean less heel lift. The leash thing is a little weird but I've seen posts about Vans boots not fitting inside Burton bindings because of the leash. Never paid much attention to it m'self cause I never use it. I take it the shops didn't have a large selection?


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

Did you manage to try the Northwave Legends? I find them to be a great, very comfortable, all around boot, and they arent all that expensive either. I'm on my second pair of them--I liked the first pair so much that i bought a backup pair for when they got old.

They are great for people with wider feet--before i owned this pair i had never ridden a day without a ton of foot pain.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

snoeboarder said:


> way to feel it out and not buy the 1st thing offered to you


unfortunately where I live there is no chance I can test/demo material and gear first...


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

unsunken said:


> The leash thing is a little weird but I've seen posts about Vans boots not fitting inside Burton bindings because of the leash.


how possible? the leash is really on top of the boot, how can harm the fitting inside the bindings???:dunno:


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

lorcar said:


> how possible? the leash is really on top of the boot, how can harm the fitting inside the bindings???:dunno:


See http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/22999-vans-cirros-dont-fit-burton-bindings.html . *shrug* I've never heard of anyone else having issues, but I do remember seeing that one thread.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

maybeitsjustme said:


> Did you manage to try the Northwave Legends?


hopefully i will be able to try them in the next few days


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

if you have room on a credit card, but 4 or 5 pairs from SS and return what doesn't fit/work. That's how we had to find the wife her boots. Sucks but we did what we had to.


----------

